# Desinstaller App



## Dan le breton (16 Décembre 2015)

Je comprends plus ! Impossible de desinstaller une application, je laisse le doigt , ca bouge mais plus de croix, donc pas possible de supprimer ?
Suis sous 9.1 ipad air, sur mon autre ipad pas de bleme
comment remetre les choses en place, j'ai rebooter sans succes
D'autre part l'application "Apple Store" a disparu, plus possible mise à jour ni achat ! comment la recuperer sur iTunes je n'ai pas trouvé
Merci à tous les conseils, Demain je vais faire mises à jour 9.2 qui sait ?
merci


----------



## aurique (17 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour, 

N'aurais tu pas activer les restrictions sur l'App Store ? 

Pour vérifier  : tu vas dans Réglages -> Général -> Restrictions et tu regarde si quelque chose est activé.
-


----------



## Dan le breton (17 Décembre 2015)

Ok c'est cela merci
mais c'etait comme cela depuis longtemps pour mes petits enfants et j'avais oublié de le desactiver, quel andouille!
Dire que je donne des cours sur iPad ! on aura tout vu, je crois que je vais arreter
Merci encore


----------



## aurique (17 Décembre 2015)

ah les petits enfants !!  

content de t'avoir aidé.


----------

